# Problem with injection of Prostap down regulation drug on Day 21



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi - was wondering if anyone can advise me about this? Yesterday was Day 21 of my cycle and it was the day I was to get a Prostap injection given to me to start down-regging on a long protocol. When I was being given the injection yesterday I jerked and some of the liquid came out! I think it was just a trickle although I can't be sure. I am in a complete panic now as I don't know what impact this will have on my treatment or if anything can be done about it. I don't exactly know how much came out although I think it was only a tiny bit. I'm worried that I may need more of this and if I do where would i go about getting it at such short notice. At the same time I'm afraid if I get another dose it'll be too much and cause an adverse reaction. I've no idea what to do. I'll contact my clinic in the morn. I'm just totally panicking and wondering if anyone knows what to do??


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I have no experience myself, but I know in the literature I have it says that if needed they 'top you up' as they monitor you, by monitoring your scan results they will know if you need more, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.   but of course, if you're worried give your clinic a call. Might be worth doing that anyway.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot Wendycat. Have been in a real panic all day and didn't know what to do. Will ring my clinic first thing in the morn and see what they think. Thanks again


----------

